

What happened to Mangan's blog? - thras
http://www.halfsigma.com/2009/11/what-happened-to-mangans-blog.html

======
thras
The author has stated that his account was disabled. Some info:

[http://www.halfsigma.com/2009/11/what-happened-to-mangans-
bl...](http://www.halfsigma.com/2009/11/what-happened-to-mangans-blog.html)

[http://www.halfsigma.com/2009/11/google-censorship-rears-
its...](http://www.halfsigma.com/2009/11/google-censorship-rears-its-ugly-
head.html)

[http://isteve.blogspot.com/2009/11/where-did-dennis-
mangans-...](http://isteve.blogspot.com/2009/11/where-did-dennis-mangans-blog-
go.html)

